# Cube AMS 130 Race vs SL



## hexxlor (24. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich will mir ein AMS 130 kaufen und bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob sich der Mehrpreis vom SL (2499â¬)auf das Race(2099â¬) lohnt..
Vor allem in Bezug auf die Bremse, LFR und die Gabel.
Gibt es da einen spÃ¼rbaren Unterschied.


Hier die Daten zusammen gefasst:

AMS 130 Race black anodized







 Rahmen HPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform ERC Triple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System   





 Gabel Fox Evolution 32 Talas RL 110/130/150mm, Rebound, Lockout   





 Federelement Fox Performance Float RP23 BSD 200x51mm length   





 Laufradsatz Sun RinglÃ© Radium wheelset, 32 spokes, QR   



Bremsen Formula RX Tune hydr. discbrake (180/180mm) 





 Kurbel Shimano Deore XT FC-M780 42x32x24T, 175mm, 3x10 speed   





 Tretlager/Innenlager Hollowtech II Press-Fit BB   





 Schalthebel Shimano SLX SL-M660-10 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speed   





 Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT RD-M780 Shadow 10-speed   





 Umwerfer Shimano SLX FD-M661-10 Down Swing, 34.9mm, 10-speed   



Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance 2.25   





 Vorbau Syntace F149 Oversized   





 Lenker Syntace Vector 2014 318 Lowrider Oversized   





 SattelstÃ¼tze RFR Prolight 31,6mm setback   





 Steuersatz FSA Orbit Z-T-R   



Griffe CUBE Fritzz Screw-On-Grip   



Sattel Selle Italia X1   





 Pedale  -    





 Gewicht Komplettrad 12,9 kg   





 Farbe white 'n' black    





 Sonstiges Scape Varioclose 34.9mm


AMS 130 SL white 'n black






 Rahmen HPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform ERC Triple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System, X-12   





 Gabel Fox Factory 32 Talas FIT RLC 110/130/150mm, Lockout, 15mm axle, tapered   





 Federelement Fox Factory Float RP23 BV XV 200x51mm length   





 Laufradsatz DT CSW MA 2.0 straightpull wheelset, 28 spokes, 15QR / X12   



Bremsen Formula R1X hydr. discbrake (180/180mm)   





 Kurbel Shimano Deore XT FC-M780 Hollowtech II 42x32x24T, 175mm, Press-Fit BB, 3x10 speed   





 Schalthebel Shimano Deore XT SL-M780 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speed   





 Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT RD-M780 Shadow 10-speed   





 Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT FD-M781, Down Swing, 34.9mm, 10-speed   



Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25   





 Vorbau Syntace F149 Oversized   





 Lenker Syntace Vector 2014 318 Lowrider Oversized   





 SattelstÃ¼tze RFR Prolight 31,6mm setback   





 Steuersatz FSA Orbit Z-T    



Griffe CUBE Fritzz Screw-On-Grip   



Sattel Selle Italia X1   





 Pedale  -    





 Gewicht Komplettrad 12,5 kg   





 Farbe white 'n' black    





 Sonstiges Scape Varioclose 34.9mm


----------



## Asko (24. Juni 2012)

Im Prinzip hat das SL 2 Vorteile.

-Steckachsen anstatt Schnellspanner. 

-Vermutlich bessere Laufräder. afaik sind zwar mit den aktuellen Sunringle keine Probleme bekannt, der Vorgänger war aber nicht sonderlich beliebt hier im Forum. Der DT Swiss Laufradsatz ist halt Cube OEM... wirklich schwer zu sagen.

Die R1X Bremse ist die Leichtbauversion der RX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxlor (24. Juni 2012)

ist ein unterschied zwischen der FOX Evolution zur Factory festzustellen?


----------



## chelli (25. Juni 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Vermutlich bessere Laufräder. afaik sind zwar mit den aktuellen Sunringle keine Probleme bekannt, der Vorgänger war aber nicht sonderlich beliebt hier im Forum. Der DT Swiss Laufradsatz ist halt Cube OEM... wirklich schwer zu sagen.



Die CSW MA 2.0 dürften (bis auf die Farbe) den neuen DT Swiss Spline M1700 entsprechen, siehe auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=583113



> Die R1X Bremse ist die Leichtbauversion der RX



Die R1X ist quasi die RX mit den Hebeln der R1.


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juni 2012)

*Gabel:* Die Fox Factory soll das Top Produkt sein, die Evolution das Einsteiger Modell: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/05...29er-mehr-kashima-und-neue-produkthierarchie/

_Die Top-Produkte laufen jetzt alle unter dem Titel Factory Series (alle Factory Produkte haben FIT Cartridge und Kashima Coating), die Produkte aus der Mittelklasse kommen als Performance Series (FIT Cartridge, aber kein Kashima) und die einfachen Gabeln und Dämpfer werden als Evolution ihren Weg an die Bikes finden*.*_
Ob die Kashimabeschichtung was bringt . Am Besten Testen und hier reinschreiben.*

Bremse: *Ich kenne die RX als auch R1X. Beides gute Bremsen (wenn Du Shimanoscheiben dran machst  (wegen quietschen)). Hier würde ich nicht mehr ausgeben.

*LRS: *Die Sunringeldingdong Felgen kenne ich noch vom AMS 125 (da nannten die sich XMB). Also, die waren totaler Schrott ... sprich nach 500 km Lager hinüber, Speichenspannung hinüber. Das resultierte natürlich in einen Neukauf von LRS. Ich hatte mir die Veltec gekauft - für 270 EUR. Bei meinem Stereo habe ich den DT Swiss 1600 wasauchimmer als 15mm / X12 drauf. Auch nicht der knaller. Die Speichenspannung lässt zu wünschen übrig, aber denoch deutlich besser als die Sunringle, aber nicht so gut wie "echte" DT Swiss.

*Schaltwerk / -gruppe:* Bei Race ist z.T. SLX verbaut, das SL reinrassig XT. Wobei ich mit SLX auch noch nie Probleme hatte.

Versuch gut zu handeln. Wenn ich das SL auf 2300 gehandelt bekommen würde, dann würde ich das dem Race vorziehen, weil ich bei dem Race wahrscheinlich den LRS wechseln würde. Das hast dann schnell 300 EUR draufgepackt. 

Gruß aus dem Taunus


----------



## Uni560 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich schließe mich Sirrah an!
Bis auf die Sache mit dem "Factory". Die Gabel und der Dämpfer sind beide nicht mit dem goldenen Kashima beschichtet.

Die XT Schalthebel sind im Vergleich zu den SLX einen Tick knackiger, denn man hat Instant Release. Ich würde auf das SL setzen!


----------



## basti313 (25. Juni 2012)

> ich will mir ein AMS 130 kaufen und bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob sich der Mehrpreis vom SL (2499)auf das Race(2099) lohnt..


Nein. Fahrdynamisch merkst du keinen Unterschied. Das SL ist zudem schwerer, bzw. mindestens gleich schwer wegen der Lackierung.
Kauf das, welches dir optisch besser gefällt.



> Vor allem in Bezug auf die Bremse, LFR und die Gabel.


-Bremse ist bei beiden Schrott. Ich hab die direkt vom Neurad abgebaut, verkauft und durch eine Shimano XT ersetzt. Der Unterschied sind ansonsten nur ein paar Gramm, macht keinen wirklichen Unterschied.

-Laufradsatz ist bei beiden nichts besonderes. Kommt aber ein wenig darauf an was beim DT für eine Nabe verbaut ist. Rechtfertigt aber auch nicht den Aufpreis, denn wenn du den Sunringle neu verkaufst und nen schönen LRS für um die 500Euro kaufst ist das viel besser als der OEM DT LRS.

-Gabel...die Talas spricht in keine Konfiguration schön an. Da kaum jemand die Wartung jährlich für 130 Flocken macht kannst sie eh in 4 Jahren wegwerfen und ne RockShox kaufen 
Der einzige signifikante Unterschied ist die Steckachse...kommt halt drauf an wie und was du fährst und ob du die überhaupt spürst.



> Die XT Schalthebel sind im Vergleich zu den SLX einen Tick knackiger, denn man hat Instant Release. Ich würde auf das SL setzen!


Naja....dafür ist der SLX Schalhebel zusammen mit der Formula Bremse ergonomischer. Den kann man außen von der Bremse montieren und hat so den perfekten Abstand zur Hand. Wenn du das mit dem XT machst hängt der Daumen ständig am Hebel.


----------



## Uni560 (25. Juni 2012)

Warum sollte man die XT Schalthebel nicht ebenfalls andersherum montieren können?
Ich habe bei mir die Ganganzeige abgenommen und habe jetzt folgenden Aufbau:

(Griff | Schelle d. XT Shifters | Bremshebel)

Für mich die perfekte Anordnung, aber das muss ebenfalls jeder selbst wissen. Kommt auch drauf an, ob man "oldschool" mit 2 Fingern bremst oder lieber "stylisch" mit einem Finger.
Kleine Frage am Rande .. lässt sich bei dem RX Hebel ebenfalls die Hebelweite und der Leerweg verstellen, wie am R1 Hebel?

Zu dem Thema "SL ist schwerer" bitte ich dich mal auf die Herstellerangaben zu schauen. Auch wenn sie nicht immer 100%ig stimmen deuten sie hier auf etwas anderes hin. Hast du reale Gewichte mit denen du deine Aussage stützen kannst?

Den FOX Gabelservice muss man nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Es wirkt sich lediglich auf die Gewährleistung aus, welche da die Garantie ohnehin laut FOX nur 1 Jahr beträgt. In Deutschland hat man 6 Monate nach dem Kauf eine Beweislastumkehr. Man kann FOX Gabeln auch anderswo servicen lassen, nicht nur bei Toxaholics. Man verliert dann jedoch die _Gewährleistungs_ansprüche. Das Thema "vermeintliche Garantie" ist ja hier auch schon häufiger diskutiert worden..


----------



## basti313 (25. Juni 2012)

> Warum sollte man die XT Schalthebel nicht ebenfalls andersherum montieren können?


Soll ich mich selber zitieren? 
Ich habe bis jetzt 4 Bremsen mit 3 verschiedenen Fahrern. Magura Louise, Formula R1, Formula The One, Shimano XT 775. Bei allen stand der XT Hebel unangenehm nah an den Fingern und störte bei der Abfahrt, alle bremsen mit einem Finger.



> Kleine Frage am Rande .. lässt sich bei dem RX Hebel ebenfalls die Hebelweite und der Leerweg verstellen, wie am R1 Hebel?


Hebelweite ja, Leerweg wäre mir neu...allerdings auch am R1. Es gibt da doch nur diesen komischen Druckpunkversteller der eigentlich Unsinn ist...



> Zu dem Thema "SL ist schwerer" bitte ich dich mal auf die Herstellerangaben zu schauen. Auch wenn sie nicht immer 100%ig stimmen deuten sie hier auf etwas anderes hin. Hast du reale Gewichte mit denen du deine Aussage stützen kannst?


Die Herstellerangabe kannst bei Cube in die Tonne treten. Die annodisierten Rahmen sind je nach Rad 500-700g leichter als die lackierten. Es gehört doch mittlerweile zum Standard, dass dein Radlhändler dich dein Rad wiegen lässt. Also einfach beide Versionen an die Waage hängen. Den Nachteil der Lackierung holt es IMO auf keinen Fall durch die minimal bessere Ausstattung wieder rein.



> Den FOX Gabelservice muss man nicht in Anspruch nehmen.


Sollte man auch nicht wenn man länger damit geschlampt hat...dann kommt die Gabel mit neuen Buchsen, Standrohren, etc. zurück...für das Geld kann man dann auch ne neue RockShox kaufen.



> Man kann FOX Gabeln auch anderswo servicen lassen, nicht nur bei Toxaholics.


Das stimmt. Außer die Talas Einheit gibt den Geist auf.
Mit dem Garantiethema hast du absolut Recht.


----------



## CelticTiger (29. Juni 2012)

In den neuen DT Swiss OEM Laufradsätzen CSW 1 und 2 werden, lt. Cube, die 350er Naben mit Zahnscheibenfreilauf verbaut.

Auf jeden Fall sind die DT Laufräder zig mal besser als der billige und schwere Sunringle Dingsbumsschrott. Mein Cube Händler meint, sie unterscheiden sich durch den Vorgänger XMB Ryde nur durch den neuen Namen. Wenn das der Fall ist, bringen sie deutlich über 2000g auf die Waage.

Was die Formula R1/X betrifft, so bin zumindest ich mit den Stoppern sehr zufrieden. Insbesondere der geringe Verschleiß der Originalbelege und die gute Dosierbarkeit wären hier zu nennen. Wem das Getöse auf die Nerven geht, der verbaut XT-Scheiben. Allerdings soll der Aluspider an den neuen Formula-Scheiben für etwas weniger Resonanzen sorgen, wenn man den Berichten hier im Forum Glauben schenken darf (wovon ich doch mal ausgehe).


----------

